
ProtonMail – Secure Email - tomrod
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProtonMail
======
zelly
By running your own email server on a VPS you already bypass 99% of the
vectors that intelligence agencies use to do bulk data collection. They look
for the lowest hanging fruit. Where's the highest email volume? (Gmail.) Where
are the people who think they can't get caught but lack technical skills and
probably mess up in many other ways? (ProtonMail.) Same with VPNs.

------
magnusmagnusson
[https://digdeeper.neocities.org/ghost/email.html#ProtonMail](https://digdeeper.neocities.org/ghost/email.html#ProtonMail)

------
tomrod
As I grow more experienced in life and career, I am becoming more conscious of
security. Protonmail looks like a good product -- is it? And what other
security vectors should one have buttoned up?

